# OK so I just bought



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

The c&c cage 2x4 grid one, kinda nervous and excited at the same time I have ordered extras so I can add to it and make it bigger as I go along and get more stuff and space 

now how do I tell my OH I have done this :lol: 

I had only spoke about getting guinea pigs and he said no (not that I ever listen) but if this cage comes and I haven't told him he may freak out a bit with me.....

TBH I keep laughing at myself now as I have never went behind his back and got something without us talking properly about it first but hey he loves me so he will have to put up with my crazy eh??? 

*Kara* xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tell him you rescued the cage from a life of extreme neglect and misuse. It is because of you that this cage has a chance :thumbup:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Tell him you rescued the cage from a life of extreme neglect and misuse. It is because of you that this cage has a chance :thumbup:


That made me really smile think I will start off with then then go to the well you love me don't you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Exactly. If he loves you then he should love this cage like it's his own  xx


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Exactly. If he loves you then he should love this cage like it's his own  xx


Gonna wait till it arrives then set it up and when he ask's what it's for I will tell him it's for him when he annoys me....

I told my mum today that I had done it and she said if it's not coming out his pocket and not affecting his life then why should he be bothered what I do with my money I am so happy I have her on my side.

must admit he loves me he just thinks i'm nuts :lol:

*Kara*


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i got a massive cage delivered the other day, i just left it in the box an told oh it was his xmas present....made sure the label saying 'zooplus' was facing the wall though. man is he gonna be disappointed when he realises he`s only getting a phone and sat nav hahahah


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i got a massive cage delivered the other day, i just left it in the box an told oh it was his xmas present....made sure the label saying 'zooplus' was facing the wall though. man is he gonna be disappointed when he realises he`s only getting a phone and sat nav hahahah


I got an e-mail from them today saying they couldn't deliver to my address so then a bill came out so need to wait till pay day before I can go online and get another one.....


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> I got an e-mail from them today saying they couldn't deliver to my address so then a bill came out so need to wait till pay day before I can go online and get another one.....


Huh??? They charged you for it?? xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

that sucks 

Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage - Great deals on small pet accessories at zooplus

that cage is pretty big and spacey, i just ordered one and i know hey definitely deliver to glasgow as the last order i placed with them ended up at my old address in glasgow


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> that sucks
> 
> Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage - Great deals on small pet accessories at zooplus
> 
> that cage is pretty big and spacey, i just ordered one and i know hey definitely deliver to glasgow as the last order i placed with them ended up at my old address in glasgow


Is that cage really big? I might get it then from my guinea pigs, since its only £40.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jamie760 said:


> Is that cage really big? I might get it then from my guinea pigs, since its only £40.


i think it`s really big, i like the height of it as my bun can easily go binky with ease, in fact you could probably buy a shelf and add a second level in if your using it for piggies giving more space. i tried to get a pic of it but it looks really small in the pic but my mini lop is skidding along hopping around in it










that`s the best i could get but i honestly think the pic makes it look smaller lol


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage on eBay (end time 06-Nov-10 12:02:55 GMT)


----------

